
How Did I Get Here by Cyan Banister (Founders Fund) - allenleein
https://techcrunch.com/video/how-did-i-get-here-by-cyan-banister-founders-fund-disrupt-sf-2018/
======
allenleein
This is one of the most inspiring talks ever.

